# Yashica Lynx 1000 and friends



## malkav41 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a couple of cameras and an exposure meter I picked up the other day at a thrift shop. 

First up is a Yashica Lynx 1000 Rangefinder from 1960's:





Everything works including the meter. It uses no batteries for the meter. Instead it has a photo sensitive cell. I'm running a test roll through it now to see how well it works.

Next is a funky little rangefinder wanna-be a Konica C35 V from the early 70's:




This looks like a RF camera, but it isn't. It's more, or less like a P&S camera as it uses pictograms instead of a distance scale. The pictograms are of 1,2, and 3 people, and there's an infinity setting. There are f/stops from 2.8 to 16, and AUTO. They are more than likely for setting an electronic flash.

An finally a GE Exposure Meter from the mid 40's:




It was made in 1946, and it still works! It measures light in foot candles. Shutter speeds range from 0/120 to 1/800, and has an exposure index from 0.8 to 800, and uses a selenium cell to power it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 4, 2008)

You are going to love the Konica! Sharp, sharp lens, especially great with BW film. The Lynx ain't bad either. 

The meter is cool looking.


----------

